# General Natynczyk Visits Poland



## tomahawk6 (16 Sep 2008)




----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Sep 2008)

Interesting salute those Pols have, looks more like a Boys Scout salute.


----------



## Snafu-Bar (16 Sep 2008)

Or they are showing how much they enjoy parades by feigning the pistol posture.  > bullets, instructions and life insurance not included...much assembly required.



Cheers.


----------



## TN2IC (16 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> Or they are showing how much they enjoy parades by feigning the pistol posture.  > bullets, instructions and life insurance not included...much assembly required.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.





Okay.. you owe me a new keyboard... that was priceless!  :rofl:


----------



## brihard (16 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> Or they are showing how much they enjoy parades by feigning the pistol posture.  > bullets, instructions and life insurance not included...much assembly required.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.



Oh man, that brings me back to my summers at Ceremonial Guard.  ;D Plenty of days I wouldn't have minded a nine-mil pill.


----------



## davidk (16 Sep 2008)

What caught my interest was how the troops on parade turn their heads to watch him pass. Eastern European drill always intrigues me.



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Oh man, that brings me back to my summers at Ceremonial Guard.  ;D Plenty of days I wouldn't have minded a nine-mil pill.



Don't get me started...


----------



## genesis98 (16 Sep 2008)

Somebody forgot to give the Size command and left the Shortest on the left and tallest on the right.


----------



## dimsum (16 Sep 2008)

Snazzy hats on the khaki-uniformed personnel.  Almost reminds me of a graduation hat plus a brim.


----------



## MarkOttawa (16 Sep 2008)

No need to be too snarky.  Remember the Poles have over 1,000 troops in RC East with a combat/combat mission (unlike some other important ISAF members):
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5giVMLfuL10maBibx_a2N0-rN2nPw
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2008/05/afstan-poles-to-take-over-in-ghazni.html

And they're helping us with helicopters at Kandahar:
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2008/06/06/poland-helicopters.html

Good reasons to visit.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Interesting salute those Pols have, looks more like a Boys Scout salute.



Cub Scouts. Boy Scouts use three fingers.


----------



## MarkOttawa (16 Sep 2008)

recceguy: Please see post immediately above yours.

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## danchapps (16 Sep 2008)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> No need to be too snarky.  Remember the Poles have over 1,000 troops in RC East with a combat/combat mission (unlike some other important ISAF members)



Mark,

I think they kid in jest. I for one am thankful to see Poland help in effort. Not many people realize the long military history the Polish people have (not always good, but hard fought rest assured). It makes me glad of my Polish heritage to see them step up to the plate while other (ahem, already mentioned by you) don't. I do like the neat hats though.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2008)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> recceguy: Please see post immediately above yours.
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



I think you have to lighten up. I wasn't making comment on the Poles, but on the difference between the Cub Scout and Boy Scout salute. I don't mind being corrected, just make sure you know what your correcting me for first.

I've worked with Poles and have the utmost respect for them.

I'll go get a stool so you can get off your high horse.


----------



## Dariusz (16 Sep 2008)

Howdy,

does anybody know if General Natynczyk has some polish roots (ancestor wise)?....his name looks pretty polish to me?! :-X
Those hats are sharp, different, not “round” like the rest of the militaries, got myself one the last time I was in Poland.


----------



## MarkOttawa (16 Sep 2008)

recceguy: Duly dismounted.  Nonetheless I still find the, er, tone of the thread rather disconcerting.  

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Sep 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Cub Scouts. Boy Scouts use three fingers.



  Been awhile recceguy.


----------



## tech2002 (16 Sep 2008)

Dariusz said:
			
		

> Howdy,
> 
> does anybody know if General Natynczyk has some polish roots (ancestor wise)?....his name looks pretty polish to me?! :-X
> Those hats are sharp, different, not “round” like the rest of the militaries, got myself one the last time I was in Poland.



here you will find some answer, you might not like this one 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Natynczyk    ;D

or 
qoute from site
General Walter J. Natynczyk CMM MSC CD[1] is the Chief of the Defence Staff of the Canadian Forces.

Born in Winnipeg in 1958, Natynczyk is the son of a Polish father and German mother. He and his two sisters grew up in Winnipeg's inner city.[2] He worked odd jobs as a Winnipeg Free Press paperboy and a hamburger flipper at a fast food establishment before embarking on his military career.

Natynczyk joined the Canadian Forces in August 1975. He attended Royal Roads Military College and Collège militaire royal de Saint-Jean, graduating in 1979 with a degree in Business Administration (student # 12320). His formative years were spent on NATO duty in West Germany with The Royal Canadian Dragoons in troop command and staff appointments.

In 1983, Natynczyk assumed duties as a Squadron Commander at the Royal Military College of Canada in Kingston, Ontario. In 1986, he commenced a five-year regimental tour in Petawawa, serving in several staff and squadron command appointments; this tour included six months of UN peacekeeping duties in Cyprus. On completion of Canadian Forces Command and Staff College, he served on the Army Staff in St. Hubert, Quebec.

In May 1994, Natynczyk embarked upon a year-long tour with the United Nations in the former Yugoslavia as Sector South-West Chief of Operations in Bosnia and Herzegovina within HQ 7 (UK) Armoured Brigade, then as the Chief of Land Operations, UNPROFOR HQ in Zagreb, Croatia. In June 1995, Natynczyk was assigned to the Vice Chief of the Defence Staff within National Defence HQ in Ottawa. He then commanded his regiment for two years, leading the Dragoons during domestic operations in the Ottawa region during the 1998 Ice Storm. Natynczyk returned to Bosnia in 1998 as the Canadian Contingent Commander. On his return to Ottawa, Ontario in March 1999, he was appointed J3 Plans and Operations during the period of deployments to Kosovo, Bosnia, East Timor and Eritrea.

Natynczyk attended the U.S. Army War College, and was subsequently appointed Deputy Commanding General, III Corps and Fort Hood. In January 2004, he deployed with III Corps to Baghdad, Iraq, serving first as the Deputy Director of Strategy, Policy and Plans, and subsequently as the Deputy Commanding General of the Multi-National Corps (Iraq) during Operation IRAQI Freedom. Natynczyk led the Corps' 35,000 soldiers, consisting of 10 separate brigades, stationed throughout the Iraq Theatre of Operations. [3]

Upon his return to Canada, he assumed command of the Land Force Doctrine and Training System. He was subsequently appointed Chief, Transformation, where he was responsible for implementation of the force restructuring and the enabling processes and policies.

Natynczyk was promoted to Lieutenant General (LGen), and assumed the responsibilities of the Vice Chief of the Defence Staff on 28 June, 2006.

On June 6, 2008, the Government of Canada named Natynczyk as the next Chief of the Defence Staff (CDS), replacing retiring General Rick Hillier[4]. Natynczyk was promoted to General, and installed as CDS on July 2, 2008.

Natynczyk is a father of three, all whom are in the military.[5].

end of qoute


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Sep 2008)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> recceguy: Duly dismounted.  Nonetheless I still find the, er, tone of the thread rather disconcerting.
> 
> Mark
> Ottawa



Agreed. Truce 8)


----------



## MarkOttawa (16 Sep 2008)

recceguy: That's two of us  .

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Dariusz (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks tech2002!
Another half german half polish guy..just like me!


----------



## Brad Sallows (18 Sep 2008)

The officers' headdress looks like a modernized (shortened) form of their old cavalry headdress.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Sep 2008)

The headdress appears to be a modernized version of the Czapka the traditional headress of the Uhlans or Polish Lancers. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Czapka


----------



## COBRA-6 (18 Sep 2008)

I want one of those ceremonial SKS's.


----------



## gun runner (18 Sep 2008)

Do you suppose the good General went to Poland on a "glad to have you on the team" mission, or for more personal reasons? Ubique


----------

